# Juneperk



## Juneperk

For those that like to crochet, this is my Reflective Shadow afghan that I made 3 of, one King ,one Queen and one full size. To get this affect you need to use 3 different shades of each color.


----------



## no1girl

absolutely Amazing!!!!!!! That would be the most beautiful piece I have ever seen.


----------



## RBeckles

Outstanding! Love it.


----------



## glnwhi

awesome


----------



## chickkie

That is beautiful. Lots of ends to weave in?


----------



## kareo

Beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, Cakes. It kept my interest to see how it popped as I went along. I would make another one as soon as I get all the color's together.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you all. It was fun to do. Let's hope my grandkids don't buy a King size bed and wants one of these afghans for it. lol


----------



## Juneperk

I crocheted the ends in as I joined each color. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hilary4

That is exquisite - wonderful colour choices.


----------



## Naneast

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Absolutely gorgeous. I see it is called Reflective shadow afghan, but is there a specific pattern for it pleasse.


----------



## wira

absolutely beautiful the joys of crochet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babybop

Wow beautiful.


----------



## maureenb

I absolutely love it,great choice of colors,and design!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

that is stunning!! well done. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssusan

Beautiful work. Where did you purchase the pattern?


----------



## Cissy

It's an eye catcher for sure !!! where did you get the pattern ??? Cissy


----------



## Cissy

It's an eye catcher for sure !!! where did you get the pattern ??? Cissy


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Wow I love it. Save it to enter in the fair this summer. It lights up. Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birsss

Just beautiful, well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Homeshppr

It's GORGEOUS. What tenacity to complete three of them!!!


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful!


----------



## needlelark

WOW! It's stunning! Love your work!


----------



## gmcmullen

You did an amazing job. It looks terrific on your bed.


----------



## brenda852

That is stunning!!!


----------



## PaTriciaD

Absolutely gorgeous piece of work!! Simply stunning.


----------



## missdeb42

Gorgeous. You do beautiful work!


----------



## Jenval

Very stunning love your color choice.


----------



## samson402

Beautiful.....I love it and would love the pattern.


----------



## christine flo

very nice


----------



## altogirl

That is gorgeous. I'm not sure I'd have the patience to make one, let alone three!


----------



## janette6154

Congratulations, it is magnificent.


----------



## dizzydean

Where can we get the pattern, please!!!!????? that is absolutely beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## christiliz

Stunning! Beautiful design and color choices. Lovely work! Thanks for posting your photo.


----------



## kathleenTC

Wow, very pretty!!!


----------



## randado

This is so nice. The color combinations and shadings are amazing. I can't imagine doing all of those color changes!! Great work.


----------



## Leonora

So beautiful and gorgeous colours. I can just imagine it in autumn colours too.


----------



## cydneyjo

gorgeous


----------



## patm

This is just beautiful! Great colours.


----------



## kammyv4

Gorgeous, you did a fantastic job


----------



## jonibee

Very nice!


----------



## Torticollus

Wowie Wow!


----------



## Kyba

Wow! That is just beautiful!


----------



## jan2125etc0812

Love it! Great job and very unique.


----------



## jbweaver

That is beautiful. Looks like it would be fun to make.


----------



## mariesims

I absolutely love this  Where did you get the pattern ?


----------



## Windbeam

Wow how pretty!


----------



## heffernb

That is amazing. I am in awe.


----------



## BettyJ591

Beautiful.....can you share the pattern??


----------



## debbiex4

GORGEOUS-would loooooove the pattern. thanks in advance


debbie


----------



## debbiex4

GORGEOUS-would loooooove the pattern. thanks in advance


debbie


----------



## mollyannhad

that is gorgeous!! my favorite colors too!


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

That is gorgeous!. Not sure I could do it but would sure like to try. My new son in law would like it. Do you share patterns?


----------



## FranVan

So beautiful. Well done.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Really beautiful!


----------



## Briegeen

Stunningly beee-oo-ti-ful !!!!!!


----------



## tookie

That is beautiful.


----------



## Dlclose

That is gorgeous! Nicely done!


----------



## patmoe

WOW!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## frannie di

Could you please tell us where to get the pattern? I love to crochet afghans and would love to do this. Thank you


----------



## Wendy Fuller

Beautiful


----------



## unie

Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bobbie K

What more can I say, but I love this and I'd like the pattern too!


----------



## cheecat

Wow, its a stunner!!!


----------



## soneka

Have never seen anything like this - GORGEOUS!


----------



## 7953Princess

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sunny Days

I absolutely love this blanket. The colors are amazing. Great job!


----------



## Tomasina

Juneperk said:


> For those that like to crochet, this is my Reflective Shadow afghan that I made 3 of, one King ,one Queen and one full size. To get this affect you need to use 3 different shades of each color.


Absolutely gorgeous. Nice work!


----------



## babesy

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mambo22

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957

if you could point me in the right direction for the pattern it would be great.


----------



## missjg

wow! what a piece of art! Just georgous. :thumbup:


----------



## DEB5217

just beautiful!


----------



## triana

That is absolutely stunning Juneperk. Such a work of art. Thank you for showing us. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Paula Plant

beautiful


----------



## valene

WOW!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Quilter Girl

Absolutely beautiful! I haven't crocheted in years but this could bring me back! Any chance you can share the pattern source?


----------



## Diane1945

That is amazing...beautifully done


----------



## impatient knitter

Beyond stunning!!! I'd like the pattern, too.
Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## weimfam

This is amazing! And you made 3 of them?! All I can say is WOW! I can't stop looking at it; I keep going back to the picture. jenny


----------



## ejruprecht

Would love to have the pattern for this STUNNING work of art!!!!


----------



## supergirl6116

Add me to the list of those wanting the pattern! You have done a wonderful job!!


----------



## panda13

It really is so beautiful and what a lovely idea. Was it your own idea or from a pattern?


----------



## mthrift

AWESOME! I am AMAZED at what people can design, and create from an instument and a string! Just FANTASTIC! You should be so proud! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Coopwire

Wow. That is really neat!


----------



## vayankee

Wow! Amazing, beautiful, and lots of other great verbs! Please share the pattern source with us!


----------



## kusumbudhwar

this looks amazing. is it difficult?


----------



## jangmb

Beautiful - thanks for sharing,


----------



## 44gram

That is absolutely beautiful! Well done!


----------



## mak123

wow, that is gorgeous. great color choices. christine


----------



## gypsie

How clever. What a beautiful job you did


----------



## simplytracy63

wow lovely


----------



## laurie4

wow that is georgeous


----------



## ladystarshine

truly inspiring. Love the colors


----------



## gclemens

Lovely! I might just give this a try.


----------



## mamaw5

I have to admit I've never much cared for the"ripple" pattern, but this, this is just awesome! Truely incredible!! Bravo!


----------



## moherlyle

Beautiful colorwork!


----------



## MaryE-B

The color shadings certainly make the design look dimensional. The stripes really pop. Nice!


----------



## jaml

What a stunning afghan. Would love to know how to get the pattern also.


----------



## hajra

Amazing!!!


----------



## brdlvr27

Absolutely beautiful - I would also like to have the pattern or link if possible.


----------



## London Girl

cakes said:


> absolutely Amazing!!!!!!! That would be the most beautiful piece I have ever seen.


Amen to that!! Very well done indeed!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth

I am impressed! Awesome!!!


----------



## dachsmom

so pretty!


----------



## Carlyta

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiknitter

Beautiful is it a beginner crochet pattern


----------



## bonbf3

That is beautiful! How many years did it take to finish?


----------



## San

Too beautiful!


----------



## Grandma val

Beautiful


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Wow, no words can express how beautiful this is. Outstanding work.


----------



## Bulldog

This is an absolutely stunning afghan. Your work is perfection. Your colors are just stunning. Where can I purchase the pattern?


----------



## Schwarzpb

Gorgeous !!! To make three in different sizes must have taken you a long time! I'm in awe of you


----------



## Damama

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bigalbigal3

WOW


----------



## tencannz

Great work Juneperk, would also love to know how to get hold of the pattern. Cheers.


----------



## cuzzins

Gorgeous choice of colors. Would love to try this pattern if you could give us a link to it. Great job. One of the prettiest I have seen.


----------



## mochamarie

Oh My! I haven't seen an afghan that beautiful or unique in some time. You really did a wonderful job. Can you direct me to the source of the pattern, please? Thanking you in advance. Happy New Years from Minnesota.  :thumbup:


----------



## justfara

That is really beautiful! I don't know how you'd have the patience with the ends.. ouch! What a gorgeous piece!!!!!!!


----------



## gramknits

What beautiful work and such a clever pattern. The colors blend together so very well!


----------



## Lalane

Wow, that is so awesome, so different, great work.


----------



## june ann

All I can say is Wow! Beautiful job and love the colors!


----------



## Kathleenangel

WOW. Hard to find words of how impressed with this. What beautiful work and colors.


----------



## raelkcol

Beautiful! Lots of work but well worth it. I have several patterns of this kind of work but haven't started any yet. When I do I hope they turn half as good as yours.


----------



## kathiebee

raelkcol said:


> Beautiful! Lots of work but well worth it. I have several patterns of this kind of work but haven't started any yet. When I do I hope they turn half as good as yours.


Do you have the name of the pattern that we can find?


----------



## jadancey

Beautiful, lovely work.


----------



## josephinemiller

WOW!!! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, Josephine. I had a sister with that name. Miss her. If you want the crocheted pattern, send me your email address.


----------



## SallyAnn

That is gorgeous!! I love the way the design looks! Great job!!


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, SallyAnn. It was fun to do.


----------



## Juneperk

To get that effect, you need to do 3 shades of simular colors to make it look like it's fadeing, 3 greens, 3 blues, etc. Or colors of your choice.


----------



## grandmajanie

I would also love, love, love to have the pattern. I have not seen anything that out standing! My email is [email protected] Thank you soo much........Grandmajanie


----------



## Juneperk

On it's way as soon as I enter you in my address book, lol.


----------



## djones5252

Stunning!


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, djones5252


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

WOW!!! That is simply beautiful. So precise, the colors are beautiful as is the work.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, ginnyM1W2A3


----------



## free2knit

Your afghan is just so stunning I really like it and the colors are beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## 44gram

What are you charging.for your pattern? Do you accept Paypal???


----------



## alwilda

That is great! I too would. like the pattern


----------



## margoc

I too would love the pattern


----------



## snoopylover

gorgeous! What more can be said! It's beautiful!


----------



## Annie347

Your reflective shadow afghan is so unique. I absolutely love your work.


----------



## gagirl197202

Wow! This is so pretty. I could not imagine doing one big enough for a king size bed!!!!


----------



## glenda c

Juneperk, I think it is safe to say you are a very talented person and your work is absolutely stunning. I think it would be impossible to find someonebwho is not amazed by what you have done. I woul love to be able to get a copy of your pattern if possible. 
Thank you for sharing. [email protected]


----------



## mmdfk

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Would love the pattern.


----------



## Woefkins

I can only echo hefernb: that is really amazing, and I' m in awe too! What dedication. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mariesims

Hi juneperk please, please could you send me the pattern. My email is [email protected]
Many thanks in advance & very best wishes for a happy new year. Marie. xx


----------



## Michelle57

Hello your work is amazing what beautiful combination of colours. You are a talented lady


----------



## wooniemac

Hi June,your Afghan is amazing!! Is there any way that we can access the pattern please? Or links etc..Thank You.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

I,too,would like the pattern. I dont mind buying it or can you post where we can get it? [email protected] We are all waiting to see what you do next (LOL)


----------



## HARRINGTON

OMG This is absolutely gorgeous. WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## krafty karen

Sooo beautiful. Please send me the pattern also. My e-mail address is [email protected] Thank you very much.


----------



## heather49

i cannot believe how beautiful your work is. Can you please share the pattern? I would love to make it for my own home. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## dorisgene

Please, please, do not post emails for one and all to see. Go to the name of the person you want to chat with. Click on their name. It should take you to their person info where you hit PM = personal message. There is where you can request information and leave your email.

Happy 2013 to all and to all a good day !


----------



## Juneperk

That's what I've been doing, dorisgene. Getting out of hand. A lot of typing in names in address book. So glad the liked it though.


----------



## dorisgene

I am sure you have been quite busy, but it is homage to your beautiful work!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Wow, this is really amazing!


----------



## mmdfk

You have done an amazing job with the colors. Would you send me the pattern or tell me where to get it please? My addy is: [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## Esponga

Beautiful!! Love it!


----------



## toodlebugs

Hi juneperk, I too would love your pattern. No words to describe it. [email protected]

Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## riggy

stunning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftilady

I love your blanket. Can I have the pattern.


----------



## budasha

Juneperk said:


> For those that like to crochet, this is my Reflective Shadow afghan that I made 3 of, one King ,one Queen and one full size. To get this affect you need to use 3 different shades of each color.


Hats off to you. That's a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, budasha. Fun to make.


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks for the pattern. You have been a busy lady!


----------



## Juneperk

I sure have been busy, dorisgene. lol


----------



## tmlester

Wow, those colors and that pattern are absolutely beautiful. How long did it take, looks time consuming!


----------



## Juneperk

It goes fairly fast if you enjoy crocheting. I have lots that I haven't finished too. I'm sure there's more of me out there than we dare admit . UNFINISHED??? Do you crochet, tmlester?


----------



## DEB5217

thanks June appreciate it. Deb


----------



## Juneperk

Your welcome. As you see, I used the colors that I wrote in.


----------



## DEB5217

did you ever think you would create such a stir? That's what you get for posting such beautiful work!! lol we all appreciate all the work you went to so you could share with us. it was very kind of you. thanks again.


----------



## Juneperk

Your all welcome. That's my nature but I got myself sick over it last night. All that email came in all at once, lol. I would like to see all those afghans on here in about 2 to 3 months, lol.


----------



## NogginKnits

Wow amazing!! Nice work!


----------



## createquilt

Thanks for sharing the pattern with us all. Happy New Year to all on the KP. She does do lovely work.


----------



## margoc

Juneperk said:


> Your all welcome. That's my nature but I got myself sick over it last night. All that email came in all at once, lol. I would like to see all those afghans on here in about 2 to 3 months, lol.


I am just following up as I saw that you were looking at posting the pattern so you wouldn't be sending to each person. Have you been able to do that yet? I too am interested in the pattern but haven't been able to find it posted. Thanks!!


----------



## Juneperk

Happy New Year to you all . Thank you, too.


----------



## wickedfun

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, wickedfun


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely beautiful,beautiful afgan,beautiful work and the colors are mind blowing.Real blue ribbonwinner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27

Did I miss the pattern? I see folks thanking you for sharing the pattern but I don't know where to look for it. Could someone guide me in the right direction?


----------



## newbiebecky

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

Me too. Pretty pleeeeeease


----------



## love to knit

Beautiful work.


----------



## kathiebee

guehlein said:


> Did I miss the pattern? I see folks thanking you for sharing the pattern but I don't know where to look for it. Could someone guide me in the right direction?


Send her a PM with your email, and she may send you the pattern, that is how we got it.


----------



## brdlvr27

I sent a PM but maybe she hasn't been able to respond yet. Waiting patiently.


----------



## craftilady

I just receivved my pattern. Thank you.


----------



## patmastel

Stunning!


----------



## jgarrett28

would love the pattern .sent you a PM.Thanks


----------



## leeannj

It's beautiful. Is the pattern online?


----------



## vmmartin

I would love to have this pattern The colors are beautiful and it looks like a challenge
[email protected] Thank you

Sincerely Vi Martin


----------



## vmmartin

I would love to have this pattern The colors are beautiful and it looks like a challenge
[email protected] Thank you

Sincerely Vi Martin


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

Received my pattern. Thank you so very much. My daughter and son in law put in their order. He was concernd,since his own grammy passed on, tho't he wouldn't get any more home made afghans. Heehee. Now he has me


----------



## Juneperk

What size you making him? lol


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

Uncertain at this point. Full anyway. Queen if I can master it I think they would like it for the family room so they can both get under it to watch tv. Those nice Maine winters! I am presently in Fl. LOL


----------



## Bobbie K

Thank you so much June for the pattern. I can't wait to do it. I'll probably make it lap robe size. But I have to finish a baby afghan for the shower on Saturday first. It's for a great niece.


----------



## Rafiki

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Would you be kind enough to send me the pattern:
[email protected]


----------



## Rafiki

It is one of the most incredible projects I have ever encountered.

You must have been standing 'first in line' when they were handing out 'patience to crocheters'.

All I can say is "WOW" - beautiful work.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you, Julienne-Anne, I have been busy and I did have a dead line at one the other day but I didn't say what day. My fault. But I will do this until 5 tonight Jan 3th. I think I have placed over 2oo emails,, about that or more. So folks, maybe your friend got it from me,, ask them for it. lol I need time to myself now to crochet. 
Thank you all for the compliments and hope you find the colors if you want like mine. I used "Classic Red Heart" back in 2007.


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you so very much for the Pattern June - going shopping tomorrow to get just the right colors. Thank you again.


----------



## Juneperk

Good luck guehlein , but you may get the colors close enough.


----------



## Sharon188

I would also like the pattern. Please and thanks


----------



## stitchmagic

Is there a printed pattern for this? It is awesome!


----------



## mkilcoyne

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## denice1947

Great Job Iwould like the pattern Denice1947 Thank you


----------



## stillhannah1

I am with everyone else beautiful - I have sent a pm asking for pattern. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## glenda c

Thank you for the pattern. I have just been made redundant so now I have a wonderful project to keep me busy until I get a new job.


----------



## Juneperk

glenda, on the shadow reflections? You'll love doing it.


----------



## Rafiki

This message was posted today in LINKS AND RESOURCES by Juneperk.

I am copying it here for those who asked for the patterns directly through the Pictures: Knitting and Crochet - section.

Shadow Reflection Afghan
You will be able to go to glendanp.bogspot.com and get the pattern for Shadow Reflection Afghan. The is the only way you can get it now. You can copy and paste it in your browser or type it in. While there, check out the blog more. You just may find other things of interest.
http://glendanp.blogspot.com


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you so very much Julienne-Anne. I never received the pattern and really want to make this one. Thank you for posting it here. I never would have seen it elsewhere. God Bless...Betty


----------



## arwenian

Beautiful!


----------



## krafty karen

Juneperk, Thank you so much for the pattern. I appreciate all your work to get it to everyone that requested it. God Bless You!


----------



## arwenian

I appreciate the pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Bulldog

This is such an awesome pattern Juneperk. I cannot thank you enough for being so kind as to share it with KP. Your generosity will be blessed for sure. Betty


----------



## Marine Mom

So beautiful and inspiring. I gotta get done all of my projects for I start a new one. I took a screen shot of this and now I get to think of colors. I love your colors. I have a brand new grand baby. First. Little girl. I'm looking to make another blanket for her. But I want something different. I could do all really girlie colors. I can't wait. 
Again, beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Marine Mom

Whoops! I must be tired. Lol. Posted twice.


----------



## 29426

Just stunning! Did you write the pattern?


----------



## Adoreen

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## vmmartin

THANK YOU for the pattern for the beautiful baby blanket. Can't wait to get started on it. Thank you


----------



## kiwi girl

grandmajanie said:


> I would also love, love, love to have the pattern. I have not seen anything that out standing! My email is js[email protected] Thank you soo much........Grandmajanie


I would love the pattern also. my email is [email protected] Uou do such beautiful work. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ashworthml

stunning work


----------



## lewisd314

I love this style! I have been looking for a pattern to crochet that sort of follows the "borgello" theme with the dark to light colors, and this is exactly what I had in mind. Where can I find the pattern? Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## lewisd314

I would really like to have this pattern. I just love the dark to light colors. I have been looking for months for a pattern similar to the "Bargello" theme that I like and I finally found it. Great afghan! Love the colors!

[email protected]


----------



## hiak

Beautiful!!!


----------

